
SmartThings hackathon - juliedelbuck
https://howsmartareyourthings.splashthat.com/#
======
juliedelbuck
The shuttle will pick up at our SF office, 2 blocks from Embarcadero BART. It
will depart on Saturday 5/21 at 8am (timed to get you to the event on time),
and will return on Sunday 5/22 at the event's end.

------
grue_
The page mentions there is a shuttle service, where does it pick up from and
when does it run?

